# 300 whisper experience



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Looking for personal experiences with the 300 whisper on deer. My load is 18.5 gr of H-110 with a 125gr Balistic tip. PLENTY accurate for shots much farther than the 150 yard suggested limit, but don't know what the bullet will do on big whitetails at longer ranges. Muzzle velocity is just under 2300fps from my 15" Bullberry contender.

Please don't forward barely useful energy table data. I'm looking for actual field experience.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Have you contacted Nosler regarding their recomentation for the lower limit impact velocity? Did you buy cases or are you necking up fireballs?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

No, and neither. I'm using brass made from .223. I've got LOTS of it, and it works great. I save my fireball brass for my fireball and mach 4. Not really interested in what Nosler recommends, as I would expect their info to echo that of the gun writers who seem to have set the max. range at 150 yards.

I'm not even ready to consider it a 150 yard round yet, hence my desire to hear what guys have actually done. I've heard numerous accounts of beautiful results at that range, but our deer here in IL tend to be a little bigger than the areas I've received most info from, so I'm hoping to learn as much as possible before I hunt so I don't have to learn at the deer's expense.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't tell Nosler what you're shooting, just get their recomendations for lower limit impact velocity.

Maybe you can find some accelerator sabots and shoot saboted 53gn TSX's!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I certainly hope Randy sends you a check once a month!!!!!!!

Thanks for the input, but I don't think their answer will tell me what the bullet HAS done on whitetails as credibly as an experienced hunter could. That particular bullet has been tested extensively on deer, and I think it's fair to say it is the preferred bullet at that velocity, but I really want to hear what the bullet does if it hits a rib at 160 yards, for example. Or the shoulder at 125. Does it still pass through? I doubt it, but I want to know as much as possible.

My main reason for uncertainty is that some reports I've read speak of too much expansion at distance, which is exactly opposite of what I would expect.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never met Randy, but Connie explained the virtues of the TSX to me at the 2004 SCI in Reno. I was quite certain I was being suckered, but for $25 for 50 bullets I'd spent more for lots less.  My 1st try with them turned a 1.25" rifle into a legitimate .6" rifle, I was very intrigued. The next try turned my .6"-.7" 270 into a .4"-.5" rifle. During load development before my 243 went back to Kimber (the crown was rechamferred and magazine spring replaced with a stiffer version) I shot a .067" group using 85gn TSX's and H-414, it turned out to be a fluke and couldn't be repeated with three more groups of the same load, they were all 1.5"-2", but I saved that .067 target!

I'm not saying I've tried everything on the market but I've used lots of Sierra's, a few Speers, a few Hornadys, lots of Noslers BT's and NP's, Swift Sciroccos, Trophey bonded bear claws, Win and Rem bulk 224's, and a good buddy shoots a ton of A-Frame's. The TSX's have improved accuracy in every rifle I've loaded them for. A very experienced reloader buddy of mine from Grand Forks has had the same experience. When it comes to deer I am admittedly a "horn hunter" and the meat is secondary, often given away (my inlaws raise cattle, beef is nearly free). If the deer is big enough to shoot I am only interrested in getting a bullet into the vitals, regardless of shot angle.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well you should be getting a check! I've been reading your stuff on here, and you've just about got me convinced to try some. Only reason I haven't is that Partitions shoot so darn good in every rifle I own, and the outcome of the impact has never been in question, so I've never felt compelled to try anything else.

But, being a typical rifle guy, and with accuracy being almost the obsession equal to that of the hunting itself, I'll probably have to try 'em.

I'm still bettin' you're on their payroll!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No flies on the NP, I could go back to them tomorrow and never want for more. I looked at the 1st box of TSX's like this. Like most reloaders/shooters/hunters/fishermen I have a closet full of shyte that didn't work as I thought it would, much of it cost way more than $25. I tried my 1st box of TSX's before there was any hype because you couldn't get them in stores yet.

7 years ago I used to get paid to sell sporting goods of all kinds. I did it for 5 years and learned a few things, mostly that I don't know everything!! Working in a store that regularly stocks Leica glass, Leupold scopes, Kimber, Sako, WBY, Cooper, Dakota, HS Precision, Beretta, Benelli, etc, you start to talk yourself into things pretty easy.

I was quite often surprised (especially in the beginning) at the guys who had really interresting stuff, but you'd never know it. A guy like that is the only one I know with a 300 Whisper (I never shot it and he only shot factory ammo, Cor Bon I believe). Guys like that gave me my only opportunity to shoot a full auto rifle, a 50BMG, and lots of surpressed stuff, you'd never expect it if you met them on the street.

I am quick to glom onto new rifle models, especially light weight stuff, I am painfully slow to pick up on new calibers, and I personally have no use for wildcats with two exceptions, I don't have a 25 of any sort and one of them based on a WSM or 284 interrests me, as does a 35 based on Remington's full length Ultra Mag case.

Sorry to hijack your thread, I hope someone with some whisper experience answers your question.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

We're talking about guns, so no apology necessary.

I'll warn you. If you buy a .25 of some sort, it will become your "TSX" of rifle calibers.

And don't let anybody tell you a .284 case is a pain, like feeding problems for example. Mine is a switch-barrel 700 and magazine feeds .22/250, 6BR, and .284's perfectly! The .284 Win. does not get the respect it deserves.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My pops has a Win 100 in 284, someday I'll run across a 2.5-8 leupie for it and shoot some does. I like the 100, there are a couple 308's in the closet too that I shoot a couple times each summer. The only pain in the arse regarding the 284 is "getting" the brass. I suppose I could shoot up the 400-500 rounds of 20-30yr old factory ammo he has an neck it down. He might be pizzed if I did that though.

I'm thinkning with the abundance of WSM rifles sitting on the used shelves around here one will get cheap enough for the .25 project. Maybe someone will need to get rid of their 8400 Montana around tax time. By this time next week I'll have another 4.5-14x40 Leupold B&C for my 243, then the old Vari-X III that's on it now will be getting lonely again, that'd make a good scope for a hot 25.

I also know where there is a SS Classic 70 in 300 Ultra that's almost cheap enough to make a donor action for the big 35. If I actually do that project I'll let everyone know in advance so you can buy stock in J&J, they make ibuprofen and I think I'll need lots!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure you have been here but I will give it to you any way.

http://www.quarterbore.net/forums/ about half way down they have the whisper board.

Fire does not burn Chuck Norris, Chuck Norris burns fire.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, I've got a few posts on there. Anybody who likes .25's as much as I do should check it out. Probably the most whisper info I've seen in one spot.

Thanks for the reply.

Oh, by the way. I'm glad to see Chuck has re-appeared. I have asked you on several posts why he was absent.

I sort of missed him..........but not Walker. (sorry)


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

If your a member of the HHI there might be some results using this bullet in the Whisper in back issues of the Sixgunner. I think I recall reading a few articles of deer taken at over 150 yards with this this round. When I get a chance I'll look threw some old back issues and try to find some of those results.

I was going to use my SSK 10" barrel this year but decided to use my old faithful 309JDJ.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not a member, but would appreciate the info.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have no deer first hand stuff on the whipser, bu I have shot several deer with the nosler bullets in contender guns. Very simular is the 7-tcu with 120gr bullets. 2350fps in 14 inch barrel. Great performance on deer sized animals. The longest I have taken one with this is just short of 150yds, but I do think that after shooting jackrabbits out past 225yds that the bullets start to not open up when you get much past the 175-180 mark. The 309 jdj has taken deer with the 150 BT's and done very well. Mt 250 savage seems to shoot the best with 85gr nosler BT and as long as you don't hit bone it is a genuine deer gun past 200yds. I say this because I have taken deer just over 200yds and had good expansion and compleate pass through. Just for the record, with the 120gr tcu and the 125 30 cal being very simular, I too would have to say that 150yds is really about the max. I know you could "hit" farther out, but likely not get the bullet perfoumance that you would like. 
150yds still covers most of the shots I have taken at deer. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Csquared said:


> I'm not a member, but would appreciate the info.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Here is what I found. 
Article 1; guy shot a Blackbuck at 125 yds using CorBon factory ammo loaded with Nosler Ballistic Tips. Animal was quartering away bullet went there the on-side rib cage, bisected his heart, broke and penetrated teh off -shoulder, and left the animal dead 10 yards away. 
_10" SSK barrel_

Article 2, this guy used a 150 Speer Grand Slam and shot a pig at 170 yards _(paced off)_ with the 10" barrel, bullet punched threw both shoulders. 
_Guy says this load was 1856fps from his 10" barrel_.

There might be a few more but I found these in the first couple of issues I looked threw.

I haven't taken anything with my barrel yet. My barrel is an 10" SSK barrel with the 1-8 twist. I have shot bullets up threw 220 grains. They shot great!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks sixgunner. I think I'm going to ease into this, and limit my shot to 100yds, and only with ideal circumstances. I always try to get the shoulder so I'm going to have to see for myself what the bullet does and go from there.

If you're interested, I'll keep you informed of any results. I fully expect to at least shoot a doe after Thanksgiving.

Thanks again, C


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared

I have a friend who wanted a 30 caliber for his wife, but wanted something that didn't kick much. He also didn't want to spend much money. I recommended a used bolt action Savage that I knew about. He paid $100 for it. It was in 30-30 caliber, and I recommended 125 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips at 2600 fps. She has shot a dozen deer over the years with that load, and out to 200 yards. She has lost no deer. I can't tell you about the damage as I have seen none of the deer.

Like Horsager I have shot many Barnes X bullets since the mid 80's. The new Triple Shock are very accurate and leave much less residue in the bore. I didn't like their clad bullets and could not get any accuracy from then in 270, 308, 300WSM or 300 Win mag. My hunting partner had shoulder surgery one year so loaded 110 gr X bullets as low as he could push them in his 300 Win mag. At 250 yards it expanded well and passed all the way through a nice 4X4 deer. Barnes claims their lower upset threshold to be 1700 fps. I don't think they make the 110 gr anymore. A shame too. I have not got my hands on any MRX yet, but they look really good.


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Csquared said:


> If you're interested, I'll keep you informed of any results. I fully expect to at least shoot a doe after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Thanks again, C


Please do!


----------

